# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Các quán lẩu cháo ngon tuyệt giữa trời đông Hà Nội

## lehniemtin

Trời Hà Nội hanh hao, khi màn đêm buông xuống gió Đông Bắc thổi ào ào  khiến cho ta rét căm căm, một bữa lẩu sum vầy với bạn bè còn gì tuyệt  hơn.  			Lẩu cháo có thể nói là một biến tấu thú vị của món cháo bình dị mà ta  vẫn thường ăn hàng ngày. Vẫn là cháo nhưng cách thưởng thức và các  nguyên liệu mới được kết hợp với nhau làm nên đặc trưng rất riêng của  lẩu cháo. Vừa là lẩu, vừa là cháo, món ăn nghe cái tên rất lạ làm cho  nhiều người tò mò muốn thử. Và khi đã thử một lần thì người ta lại tìm  đến những lần sau chỉ để được tận hưởng cảm giác được ăn một món ăn lạ  mà ngon.    			Khi ăn lẩu cháo các bạn sẽ thấy hương vị đặc trưng của lẩu Trung  Quốc. Bởi trong nguyên liệu của lẩu cháo có nấm Đông Cô, thảo quả, hạt ý  dĩ, hải sâm, táo tàu, ngân nhĩ, sâm non, những thứ này hầu hết là những  nguyên liệu phổ biến ở Trung Quốc.

			Ở Quảng Châu thì hạt gạo cháo là loại gạo tẻ thường, hạt dài và trắng  muốt. Lẩu cháo Hà Nội, nhà hàng lại dùng hạt gạo lứt còn nguyên cám,  nhè nhẹ màu nâu đỏ. Nấu gạo này phải ngâm vài ba chục phút cho gạo mềm  ra rồi mới bỏ vào ninh nhỏ lửa. Như thế gạo mới thật nở bung, thật nhừ  và thơm.

			Rau của lẩu cháo thì vô cùng đa dạng: cải cúc, cải thảo, rau muống,  cải xanh, rau cần, ngải cứu, thậm chí cả rau mùng tơi hay giá đỗ đều  ngon. Nhưng ngon và hợp nhất thì phải là ngải cứu nếp, lá nhỏ, nhiều  ngọn, có phủ một lớp phấn trắng nhẹ. Nhúng trong nước lẩu cho lá ngải  mềm ra là dùng được ngay, ăn thật chậm để thưởng thức kỹ cái vị tê và  ngọt nhè nhẹ, thơm ngai ngái của lá ngải cứu non.

			Có rất nhiều loại lẩu cháo khác nhau tùy theo nguyên liệu làm nên mùi  vị của món này. Người ta có thể thưởng thức lẩu cháo gà, lẩu cháo chim,  lẩu cháo cá và đặc biệt có cả lẩu cháo cua đồng nữa. Mỗi loại lẩu cháo  này đều mang một hương vị khác nhau tạo nên sức hút kì diệu cho món ăn.

			Lẩu cháo sẽ là một bữa đủ chất nhưng nhẹ bụng, dễ ăn cho cả gia đình.

*1. Lẩu cháo chim ở Hòe Nhai*

			Là một quán nhậu nhưng Nam Dương Tửu Quán ở phố Hòe Nhai lại được  nhiều người biết đến nhờ món lẩu cháo chim thơm ngon nổi tiếng.    			Khác với các món lẩu thông thường, lẩu cháo chim với nước dùng chính  là cháo loãng được đun cùng chim bồ câu, kiểu thưởng thức lẩu này khá lạ  miệng.    			Cái cảm giác đang đói mà được xì xụp một bát nước cháo bùi bùi nóng  hổi, ngọt đậm đà vị thịt chim, thơm thơm hương các loại nấm, man mát vị  rau cải cúc, chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn không thể quên được hương vị của lẩu  cháo chim trong mùa đông này.

			Lẩu cháo chím có giá 350.000 đồng/nồi, có thể dành cho 4 người ăn.

			Địa chỉ: Quán nhậu Nam Dương ở phố Hòe Nhai

*2. Lẩu cháo cá quả phố Nguyễn Cao*

			Nồi lẩu cháo cá quả khi mới bưng ra khiến nhiều thực khách "no bụng  đói con mắt" "khinh thường". Bởi nồi bé tí, ăn lẩu phải nhiều rau mà  quán chỉ cho mỗi đĩa hành củ và tía tô nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh. Ấy thế nhưng  món cháo này lại "đưa rượu" rất tài. Cứ nhậu được dăm chén, húp ít lẩu  cháo rượu lại vào. Đến khi tàn cuộc, rượu cạn, mà nồi chào vẫn còn kha  khá.      			Cảm nhận chung của nhiều thực khách, món lẩu cháo cá quả ở đây có mùi  thơm dịu có cháo, ngọt, bùi của thịt cá quả. Nước cháo không quá đặc  nên dễ trôi. Thêm vào đó là hành củ và tía tô ăn vừa hợp lại có tác dụng  giải cảm rất tốt.

			Địa chỉ: Quán Ngon nằm trên phố Nguyễn Cao, Hà Nội.

*3. Lẩu cháo sườn phố Quán Sứ*

			Quán dễ tìm, nằm ngay mặt đường phố Quán Sứ, gần ngã tư giao với Lý  Thường Kiệt - nơi tương đối sầm uất và đông đúc. Tuy mới mở khoảng vài  tháng nay nhưng quán đã có không ít khách quen cùng với nhiều lời khen  ngợi: sạch sẽ, thơm ngon, có nét độc đáo riêng... Điều đó giải thích tại  sao đồ ăn của quán nhanh chóng "chinh phục lòng người".    			Lẩu cháo sườn được đun trên bếp than hoa và để trong một chiếc nồi  đất nhỏ nhỏ, xinh xinh nhưng bên trong đầy ắp sườn, bảo đảm "ăn mãi  không thấy hết", đã vậy lại toàn là sườn rẻ, thịt dày, chứ không phải  loại sườn cục chỉ xương với xẩu!

			Cháo được nấu khá loãng, hơi sanh sánh thôi như nước cháo thôi. Tôi  đã từng thắc mắc về điều này thì được anh chủ giải thích: "Khách tới đây  chủ yếu lai rai, nên nếu nấu cháo đặc là phải quấy liên tục, bằng không  sẽ nhanh khê, mất ngon!". Bù lại, cháo rất thơm, ngọt dễ chịu, nấu  loãng thế này lại tiện bề "xì xụp", nhất là trong tiết trời rét mướt như  mấy hôm nay, chỉ húp một miếng cháo thôi thì bạn sẽ cảm thấy ấm lòng,  ấm dạ liền. Hơn nữa, đúng là cháo loãng thì tha hồ đun lâu, càng đun  sườn càng mềm, cháo càng ngọt đậm.    			Lẩu cháo sườn ăn chung với rau cải cúc và các loại nấm như nấm kim  châm, nấm hương, nấm bông tuyết... thứ nào cũng sạch sẽ, trông tươi ngon  và cực hợp với lẩu cháo.

			Một đặc điểm riêng dễ nhận thấy của quán này là mọi món ăn được trình  bày theo "style" bé bé xinh xinh. Từ đĩa rau, đĩa nấm, đến nồi lẩu,  thậm chí tới từng miếng sườn đều rất nhỏ nhắn, "vừa miếng". Đương nhiên,  như vậy thì giá cả cũng "vừa tầm": nồi lẩu cháo (có kèm một đĩa rau cải  cúc) là 120.000 đồng, nấm là 40.000 đồng/đĩa, rau cải cúc (nếu gọi  thêm) là 10.000 đồng/đĩa.

			Địa chỉ: Quán lẩu nướng 61 Quán Sứ, Hà Nội.

*4. Lẩu cháo lòng phố Vọng Đức*
			Món lẩu cháo lòng thực ra là một sự biến tấu rất sáng tạo của  món cháo ăn kèm thêm các loại lòng lợn vốn phổ biến và rất hút khách từ  lâu đời.      			Cũng giống như các món lẩu cháo khác, món lẩu cháo lòng cũng được  quán chế từ nước ninh xương thêm gạo. Điểm khác biệt là cháo có thêm ít  tiết, còn các loại lòng non, gan, dạ dày, tim, cật... sẽ được thực khách  nhúng khi lên bàn ăn.

			Riêng tim, cật, gan còn tươi, các loại lòng như lòng non, dạ dày đều  được chần qua, để khi nhúng vào lẩu cháo thực khách không phải chờ lâu.  Tuy nhiên, một muôi dành cho thực khách là bạn không nên vội vàng nhúng  ngay lòng vào nồi lẩu cháo, hãy cho các loại rau: tía tô, hành lá, hành  củ, rau cải... vào trước, khi nồi lẩu cháo sôi lục bục, hãy dùng một  chiếc muỗng thủng để nhúng lòng vào. Vị thơm từ các loại rau quả quyện  lẫn vào món lòng sẽ giúp lòng đậm đà và ngon hơn.

			Món này bạn có thể chấm với nước mắm ớt hoặc muối ớt pha chanh đều tuyệt.

			Địa chỉ: Quán nằm ngay đầu phố Vọng Đức, giá mỗi nồi lẩu dành cho 4 người ăn khoảng 200.000 đồng.

			Ngoài ra bạn có thể thưởng thức lẩu cháo ở 23 phố Hàng Cân, Mai Hắc Đế, Bà Triệu...




Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## newland

Lẩu cháo?

Hay là em nấu cháo gà ở nhà ngồi ăn cho sướng, đỡ phải đi ra đường.

----------


## thuty

Bạn đi ăn thì người ta phục vụ bạn, so sánh sao được. Mà thường lẩu cháo là họ dùng cháo nghiền rồi, ở nhà chỉ có gạo chứ làm gì có

----------

